# More Adders.



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi people. I posted some Adder photos on here earlier this year and I've found a few more that I'd like to share with you. These beautiful creatures are definitely my favourite subject to photograph and I'm really looking forward to photographing more in the spring when they emerge from hibernation.
These photos are copyright protected so please don't use them without asking me first. Thanks for looking.

Jason.


All shots taken using a Canon 40D camera with Canon 100mm 2.8 Macro lens.
All my Adder photos can be found here:
http://jasonsteelwildlifephotography.yolasite.com/adders.php


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

excellent :no1: love the eyes on these beasties


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing them.:2thumb:


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

stunning photo's


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, just...wow. Amazing photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. They are really encouraging. I can't wait to get out again in the Spring to photograph Adders again.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

wow, those pictures are amazing. the eyes are great. i love adders.

we need more pics


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

Stunning photography!


----------



## Stotty (Nov 2, 2010)

Awsome pic's 
These buggers look mean lol


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> we need more pics


 More of my Adder photos can be found on my site so please check them out here:

www.jasonsteelwildlifephotography.yolasite.com/adders.php

Thanks again for everyone's kind comments.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Fantastic and inspiring, think I'm going to be laying in the gorse come the spring!!


----------

